# Pictures!



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

Hey guys, we seem to have a relatively small crowd here in the "General" Audi discussions... let’s see everyone’s car!
Who's first?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*

i guees i will hehe 85 type 85 4000 s quattro gery metalic 90/.cabrio rims 205/50 15's euro lights foglights upgraded sounds a big hole in the muffler and ****ty paint


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*

lets try posting pics once more!
































and the gti
















scott


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (COOLGTI86)*

awsome it worked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLOGL91 (Mar 14, 2001)

I don't have an Audi yet (keyword YET) but my car thinks its German
























And heres a pic of my ma's S4 (the car I WISH I had)


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (SLOGL91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLOGL91* »_I don't have an Audi yet (keyword YET) but my car thinks its German


















German, well those are fast enough, I dont know about the handling though. 
Ford SHO. ah yes, a taurus with a little influence from Yamaha (they built the SHO motors)...
Personally, I beleive fords to be huge piles of ackhem... but my old mans Ranger is still kickin live and well!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Pictures! (PhunkFX)*


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (PhunkFX)*

First, Le Coupe:








Then, my 1990 Avant, in various stages:
























Next up, the 20V avant. 
















The V8Q, in various stages.
















And last but not least, the 1988 5000 TQA








Whew, that was almost exhausting!








Chris


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (200HP4dr)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (PerL)*

stock, boring, and barely drivable
















as always, more pics in sig.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (audiphile)*

the coupe








-b


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Pictures! (audiphile)*

you got an audi sticker yo!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Pictures! (Coupe-20v)*



















_Modified by evilman69 at 5:31 PM 9-7-2003_


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Pictures! (evilman69)*

Looking good guys, some people here sure have nice cars.








Here's the beater... chipped/sprung 5ktq.








And my baby,


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*

Here's a before seen pic of the urq. I have no postable piccy of the urs4


----------



## l S l (Aug 27, 2003)

id give anything(coupegt) for this: (if interested)


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

i had someone pass me in a car looked just like mabes today w/o the door rings tho doing like 80


----------



## SLOGL91 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (PhunkFX)*

You'd be surprised how well the SHO handles. I have a set of Eibach springs on it with a set of Monroe Struts revalved by Roush Racing (made for the former Bondurant Racing School SHO's) and it honestly handles like a beast! The 17's with 235/45/17 Kumho ECSTA rubber doesn't hurt either







I would have to agree, though, that most Fords are crap. Not mine though


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Pictures! (SLOGL91)*

Before:
















And after:


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (Thumposaurus)*

dam sorry to see that... that bites the big one


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*

heres A pic of my car from the thread "16's on my 4KQ"








*And The Z turbo project * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (COOLGTI86)*

Here's my VW badged 4000


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Pictures! (dubb)*

Is that the original paint?! That looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (duandcc)*

No,not original. Just got it back a month or so ago from a crappy Maaco paint job. But it looks ok for now,no moulding,and color matched the bumpers. I think it gives it a Audi-ness to it.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Pictures! (dubb)*


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: Pictures! (4RCD3S4)*









my ride.


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (mob my audi)*

i've always wanted a coupe quattro







maybe someday


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (COOLGTI86)*

Buy mine, I'm local







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l S l (Aug 27, 2003)

anybody want to buy mine, its cheap, lives in canada = )


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (l S l)*

and thats my ride behind the coupe ... with the one fog light


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (l S l)*

Here is my beast


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silly_me* »_Here is my beast









































Finally! Someone with a camera that sucks as bad as mine does.








Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_
Finally! Someone with a camera that sucks as bad as mine does.








Chris

LOL







Actually the camera is awesome, the problem is that it's 35mm and the scanner sucks


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Silly_me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silly_me* »_Here is my beast


















Nice V8, how many organs have u had to sell to maintain it?










_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 11:42 AM 9-10-2003_


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_















































NICE ride!!


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_
Nice V8, how many organs have u had to sell to maintain it?











You know what is scary? This 215K mile beast has been deadly reliable







*knocks on wood* I've developed a small PS leak but aside from that....nothing. I absolutely love her, she's my current daily driver.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

My car has changed quite a bit from these pictures, but here is the last set I have:
(I will take new ones soon)
http://www.uvm.edu/~efisher/car.html


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Pictures! (sick01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sick01* »_







NICE ride!!









LOL, thanks for the ego stroke sam








Dont make me post pics of your car on here, i dont want to make anyone nut themselves


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (4RCD3S4)*

my 90q








my 90q with my 4kq








90q->192k miles
4kq->266k miles















my90q w/ my dads b4 passat


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Updated pics after a lot of work done...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (PitViper)*

On the S4 pictures, it looks like everyone is looking at the 240sx and the S4 is going unnoticed.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Aw614)*

yeah but that 240 is a fastback and they suck(opinion) cuz coupes are way cooler and i hope to get one as my next car.
but that silver 90 with rs2 stuff is sick


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*More pics!*









































































Enjoy!
Chris


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Are those the rims off a recent A4?


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (PitViper)*

Yep,
They're the 16 inch A4 Sport wheels.
Chris


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (200HP4dr)*

le coupe


----------



## bad_vr_vento (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (MyAudiGoFast)*

ohh yeah 
i just wet my pants.









AWESOME COUPE man 
a thing of beauty


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (bad_vr_vento)*

I am new....but here goes


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirhc* »_









Soo mafia


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_my 90q








my 90q with my 4kq








90q->192k miles
4kq->266k miles















my90q w/ my dads b4 passat









B4 passats are rather rare


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (MyAudiGoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyAudiGoFast* »_le coupe









































and that is just sick!


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

How can he turn the wheel?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Pictures! (sirhc)*

For those of you who haven't seen it yet - my 1984 Audi CGT turbo.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pictures! (84cgtturbo)*

Here is mine....well at least it used to be...
88'
















I miss her....


----------

